# apply masonry waterproofer to wood stud?



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

anuvanoob said:


> Lowe's told me to apply Drylok's masonry waterproofer to the stud and that'll protect it.
> what are some right ways to protect the frame from rotting?


Pressure treated lumber is what you use against concrete. 

I guess the guy at Lowes hasn't worked in that part of the store yet. :laughing:


----------



## anuvanoob (Nov 14, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> Pressure treated lumber is what you use against concrete.
> 
> I guess the guy at Lowes hasn't worked in that part of the store yet. :laughing:


Well, we discussed that and it was nixed immediately. Pressure treated lumber appears to be a personal no-no for most folks for projects inside the house because of the potentially dangerous stuff its made up of. I don't want it in my house either.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

anuvanoob said:


> Well, we discussed that and it was nixed immediately. Pressure treated lumber appears to be a personal no-no for most folks for projects inside the house because of the potentially dangerous stuff its made up of. I don't want it in my house either.


Well then roll out some sill seal.


----------



## anuvanoob (Nov 14, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> Well then roll out some sill seal.


Better than Drylok? If so, how do I apply it?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

It's foam, it comes it a roll (Google it).

It will create a break between the concrete and the wood, you could use asphalt roofing to create the break too.

In all my years never heard anyone using Drylock that way. :wink:


----------



## anuvanoob (Nov 14, 2011)

ah, I see. That looks a hell of a quicker than coat -> wait 3 hours -> coat again -> wait 3 hours. Thanks!

One last question: I'm using reclaimed wood flooring as the wall and the bottom row will touching the concrete basement floor... how do I protect that bottom row from rotting too?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Drylock was never intended to be used to protect wood from moisture. The sweet talking, helpful guy at the big box did not know what he was doing. Drylock is just a heavy paint really and is meant for concrete waterproofing and not to resist vapor transmission.

The sill seal is a good suggestion and I have even seen a strip of felt, a strip heavy poly and another strip of felt, which works well also. A layer of poly does not work because it is not tough enough to resist adrasion and perforations.

Dick


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

anuvanoob said:


> One last question: I'm using reclaimed wood flooring as the wall and the bottom row will touching the concrete basement floor... how do I protect that bottom row from rotting too?


I'd start a new thread in the flooring forum of this site with that question. :thumbsup:


----------



## anuvanoob (Nov 14, 2011)

What about staining the bottom plate stud like you would for your deck? Will that protect against rotting?


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

"....that area of the basement sometimes gets wet during heavy rain....reclaimed wood flooring as the wall and the bottom row will touching the concrete basement floor... "

How wet? Are we talking kinda damp? Or standing water? If it just gets damp, I'd use PT for the bottom plate, with sill seal between it and the floor. If there's an inch or so of standing water, then you may need to rethink the project. In either case, I don't think running the reclaimed wood all the way to the floor is a great idea. If the floor just gets damp, maybe a 3/4" or so gap. If you get standing water, some type of water-resistant baseboard, (fiberglass, plastic?) might be a good idea. But even a PT bottom plate may not keep the bottom ends of the studs from rotting.

I can understand not wanting a lot of PT lumber inside living quarters. But I think one piece for the bottom plate is the better idea.


----------



## anuvanoob (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, it just gets damp, there's no standing water. If there's another design or layout for the bottom row of the paneling I'm open to it. I figured the bottom row should touch the concrete floor to hide the bottom plate of the framing and it's sill seal.


----------

